# Question on housing



## lullaby10 (Oct 19, 2005)

I got a critter tote cage for my marble mantis. It has one of those lids that has the slits in it. Is this ok for the mantis to hang upside down on while shedding? or do I need to put something else in there?


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

Should be fine.


----------



## infinity (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah, if in doubt, slide some muslin or kitchen towel/ toilet paper through the gaps to allow it to hold on more securely... - won't hurt the ventillation...


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2005)

don't worry mine do that all the time


----------

